

Facebook Cookie Killer - haberdasher
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bgonpegbhnjepleakgjdbaepkfedhhnf

======
uptown
FYI: According to one reviewer of the extension, the extension itself includes
Google Analytics tracking code. I haven't verified it myself (or maybe it's
automatic for all Chrome extensions ... I don't know how those work).

~~~
haberdasher
It does include Google Analytics, but that just tracks usage of the extension,
not a user's every move across the web.

